
The Problem with Redux and How to Fix It - lolptdr
http://blog.javascripting.com/2016/05/21/the-problem-with-redux-and-how-to-fix-it/
======
CuriouslyC
I just wanted to use this opportunity to plug one of my projects, Radical. It
addresses some of the issues raised in this article. Specifically, Radical
eliminates the state-structure coupling inherent in Redux applications,
simplifying reducer code and making it easy to write modular applications. It
doesn't hurt that it eliminates a LOT of Redux boilerplate in the process :)

Compare the shopping cart example I produced using Radical to the one in the
Redux github repo, the difference is night and day.

[http://www.nathan-rice.net/projects/radical/](http://www.nathan-
rice.net/projects/radical/)

